# What other breeds would you own?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Obviously we all LOVE poodles!!! What other breeds would you own though?

I will always have at least one poodle, but would like to "try" other breeds. I will get a poodle next, but then i am very seriously thinking of getting a vizsla. I have a friend who has them, and i have always loved them.

So..

Vizsla
Doberman
Boxer
Dogo Argentino
Saluki/Whippet
Irish Wolfhound
Brittany

There arnt really that many breeds i would actually own. How could i top a poodle though?! I might like to try different sports though that a poodle couldnt do (bitework comes to mind, really poodles can do all else).


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, I've always had German Shepherds and then Poodles (toy and mini).

Those two are definitely my favorite breeds.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have had a Toy Fox Terrier and Australian Cattle dogs, I loved my little terrier to pieces and the cattle dogs were farm dogs and did not even like to come in the house. But I will NEVER own another dog that sheds I can not stand having the hair all over everything.
I will most likely down size when I can no longer handle the big guys anymore but only when I'm old and decrepit which I never intend to be LOL....


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Viszlas are such cool dogs! I like the look of them a lot, and I've heard great things about them. 
There are several breeds that I really want to own in the future. 

Ibizan Hounds are probably closer to "my" breed than poodles (gasp!!), though poodles are a very close second.  My next dog will be of this breed, and I kind of can't imagine NOT having one (or two!) 
Border Collie
Pit Bull 
English Springer Spaniel (or a Cocker... both are nice)
Doberman 
Miniature Schnauzer- loud, but SO loveable! I haven't met a Schnauz I didn't like. They are the only terrier-type dog that I would own. 
My brother adores Corgis and will own one when he can, so I think I'll get my Corgi fix through his dogs.  
And I actually really like toy breeds, though I probably won't own them. If I have Ibizans, I'm not gonna put a little dog like a Pom or a Chi in danger of a prey-driven sighthound. Plus I always trip over them lol.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

poodles only. I am adamant about that.  but other varieties would be great (a mini and a small spoo in addition to toys).


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I will always have a poodle, though a bigger one next time...a four pound toy is harder to have than I thought it would be considering his size (although worth its SOOO worth it). I love his little self to pieces.

There are so many breeds I'd love to have but only a couple I can see myself owning. Smaller breeds seem to be what suits me best for now, considering I'll be in college and living in an apartment. A bigger dog wouldn't work. Plus I can't stand shedding in huge amounts. My corgi sheds SO much it drives me crazy, I also have a golden and she sheds too but not nearly as much. 

My dream dog is a PBGV, followed by a mini bull terrier (completely different, I know haha). But that wont happen until after Atticus passes, I can't put him in danger of anymore broken bones. But once I move out I will be getting a large toy/mini male poodle, I know that.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Three Spoos and two Whippets and I will never live without either in my home. Love both breeds, and the Whippets are a wonderful counter to the grooming required by the Spoos. Am thinking long term of a red breeding mini and a Saluki.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I have had my lab and the Cavaliers..grew up with Maltese. As much as I loved my lab not sure I want to go that big again. Will probably stick with the Cavs and Poodles (never thought I would say that..LOL).


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

we also had shelties. great dogs for 4H..but I like the non-shedding and less barking


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I want a *boston terrier* SO BAD! Has to be black and white, clear mask, no stout legs.. I'll probably have one some day. 

I have also always loved *irish water spaniels*, I think they're gorgeous, but I hear they don't have the best temperaments so I scratched that.

I have also loved *samoyeds*, but.. there's no way I could deal with that much hair.

Boyfriend wants a *corgi*, and they're sweet dogs, so I'd take a corgi too.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Well....believe it or not...DOBERMANS are a lot like poodles..on my doberman forum we joke at times that poodles are "dobermans in drag". They are agile, smart, energetic outdoors and calm indoors, velcrow dogs...but poodles are cleaner..adn require more grooming...duh! The other obvious is that the public perception is that doberman breed is viscious and that poodles are sweet and loving..as we all know...not so. it so depends on the breeding, upbringing and so on...so for me Id have a doberman or a poodle


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Well, I've always had German Shepherds and then Poodles (toy and mini).
> 
> Those two are definitely my favorite breeds.


That's funny; I had 2 German Shepherds, then, a longhaired dachshund; now, a mini and a toy!!!

I'm thinking there may be a Chinese Crested somewhere in my future! And, some type of terrier!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been looking for a reputable Chow breeder for some time, Chow Chows have been one of my favourite breeds for quite a while (rough coat preferred)
its a bit difficult hunting down diseases, and pedigrees for them compared to poodles thank goodness for Poodle Pedigree, Poodle Health Registry, and the knowledgeable people here :]

and another dog that I could see myself owning outside of Chows and Standards would be some type of sight hound between a Saluki, an Afghan, or a Whippet...I'd have to draw from a hat if I want one of those breeds XDD


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I am in love with sighthounds and terriers, especially whippets, retired racing greyhounds, salukis, border terriers and airedales. 

I think my next dog will be a shelter mutt though.


----------



## K-ris (Jan 11, 2011)

I dont have a poodle yet, but will hopefully be getting one this year, to train as my service dog. We just lost our Doberman at the beginning of the year to bone cancer and he was the sweetest dog I've ever met. I dont see us being without another one for very long, but we still have our sweet little mutt, and can only handle two dogs at a time, so Poodle first, then another Dobie for sure.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Me? Of course miniature schnauzers


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Irish Water Spaniel

Miniature Schnauzer

Coton de Tulear
*

Also love those but high energy and shedding hair would get the best of me XP :

*Old English Sheepdog

Shetland Sheepdog 

Australian Shepard 
*
ADORE *Boxers*, but could not live with a "drooling dog" : (((


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I would like a Bernese Mountain Dog, and I have wanted another Doberman for a while. I love the idea of a Spoo and a Doberman at the same time- but I wanted to give the poodle a tough name (like Mace), and the Dobe a softer name.

I also loved my Akitas, and think Samoyeds are so beautiful- but the hair NO WAY.


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

Mastiff (all of them!)
Dogo Argentino 
Great Dane
Weimaraner
Landseer Newfoundland
Dachshund
Schnauzer (mini or standard)
Border Terrier
Doberman
Dalmation
German Shepard
Old English Sheepdog
Pit Bull
Bulldogge (English, American or French)

Geeze. I had better stop there. Suffice to say I really wouldn't say no to much haha. The only type of dog I will ever say I do not like, and that's wording it strongly as I like ALL dogs, is sh*tzus. I find them to be barky, bite and have overall undesirable temperments. Nevermind that everyone and their mom has one and no one keeps them well groomed! I would never say no to one in need, and due to the high volume of them I fear I will likely have one eventually, but they are the one breed I have a hard time understanding people wanting.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

a very hard question for me.. if I were going to have just one other breed and Large it would be a Deerhound.. If small probably a Mini Poodle but there are many others I love.

before I got Hoolie and had just lost my Greyhound a friend offered me her Newfoundland...she knew I loved the breed and was needing to rehome him. My DH didn't want a dog that large and he reminded me I had wanted a Standard Poodle  The energy level of the Newfie is more me but I would hate the shedding.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Newfies, mmmmm my friend has one and she is a DOLL 
I love all of those bigger breeds Great Pyrenees, Bernese Mountain Dogs, and Newfies are all on my list of maybe owning as well XDD


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

- Afghan hound
- Salukie
- Chinese crested
- Kerry blue terrier


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Papillon (obviously!)
Italian greyhound
Medium sized bit of everything mongrel

I have come to the conclusion that while I love other people's terriers and herding dogs, I don't want to live with one myself. Same with very large dogs, dogs that drool, dogs with brachycephalic faces, and dogs that need a three mile run before they can begin to think straight. My largish toys and I fit together very well in terms of energy levels, games we enjoy, preferred room temperature (my neighbour's Newfie lies in the coolest spot she can find and is still often too warm), and being able to squish into one big chair and still leave room for the cats. But there is still something very appealing about a unique, completely mixed up, one of a kind mongrel!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I dont want to own anything except for Poodles..

I think no other dog can top them.
Smart, no shedding, loyal, clean and so much fun.

But if I had to get another one it would be PWD, Greyhound or Borzoi 

But since the all of these other breeds are not in Iceland it is highly unlikely


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Except for the shedding, I love my golden retriever. I contacted his breeder before I settled on the poodle and might have ended up with a second golden if she had had any pups available. Having said that, I think my next dog will be another standard - starting with a younger puppy this time!


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I
> I will most likely down size when I can no longer handle the big guys anymore but only when I'm old and decrepit which I never intend to be LOL....


Until Sadie came to me last August, I had always had small terriers as inside dogs. (We lived on a farm and had a Norwegian elkhound.... nothing could entice him to come inside!) As I have attained the Medicare years and live alone, I opted to go large so that I wouldn't trip. I had a little lovable Norwich Terrier that I used to have to do some fancy footwork to avoid tripping over her. Bigger really is better for me. Also, she makes me get outside and walk.... at least when there's not 2 feet of snow on the ground and ice in the streets!

But if you've a mind to smaller and no shedding, the Norwich is one fine little dog!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Not sure I will stray from poodles ever again. But I have seriously considered:

I love Sight Hounds: Afghan, Borzoi or Saluki
Clumber Spaniel
Great Dane
Bouvier
Briard


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooops...I forgot to mention Paps. Love them. Big dog attitude in a little body!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Lots of sighthound fans here! Count me among them. Greyhounds have been part of our home for the last 13 years or so. I would also love to have an Irish Wolfhound or a Scottish Deerhound someday.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I consider myself blessed. Now that I have my standard puppy, Pie, I now have one each of my 3 favorite breeds, a whippet (my vet says they are the athlete of the dog world), an Afghan hound and my standard pup!

Pharaoh hound
Dandi Dinmont- They are adoreable and I hear they can be quite comical.

I love Irish wolfhounds and Scottish deerhounds, but do not want the heartbreak of their short lifespan. Can you tell I love sight hounds? There are many other breeds, but I am very content with my three favorites.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

This is hard. i have pros and cons on so many breeds i love. 

poodle (standard) is wonderful. i love this breed. 

i adore my cairn terriers. they are awesome, sturdy, easy to maintain dogs, but after them, i dunno if i want such a yappin' breed. that is annoying. 
they are funny but omg, the barking drives me nuts.

i think i'm happy with the 4 i have and i do love eva's lab temperament and she's the first lab i've met (she's a mix) who doesn't smell bad nor shed bad. she's just the best natured dog on the planet. love labs, but the usual shedding stinky has me saying no ... i think i got lucky w/ eva.

i think that having a non shedding breed (poodle) has me NOT wanting a shedding breed dog again. my friend has a husky and the hair everywhere is pretty bad. I can't stand it. 
so that strikes out one of my other breeds i love: german shepherds. I love that breed, but i am so over shedding hair and the husky reminds me.

i want one of quincy's babies in the future so another spoo. 

but my fav breeds:
poodle (standard and mini)
cairns (non barking HAHA)
labs (non stinking)
german shepherd (non shedding HAHA)


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

I also LOVE sighthounds- scenthounds not so much, but that's another story

I will have an Afghan one day- preferably black/tan
I would love to have a nice well-bred correct to standard Mini Schnauzer just so I can properly learn to groom for show and because in the grooming shop I have never seen one (a nice well bred one with correct coat that is)
That's kinda why I got my cocker- no nice ones to work on and I have always loved the look of a really nice show cocker- got into grooming competitions so I went and got one for myself  Love that dog! He is always happy and makes me laugh every day. My St Poo, who has the complete oppisite personality, is also alot of fun. The cocker has the "I will do anything for you" attitude whereas the Spoo has the attitude of "I'll do it if I feel like it". I love my boyz! I think I will always have a St Poo and a cocker (well-bred) as long as I am able to groom them-
I love Pugs and my last girl is 14 1/2 years old but since getting dogs that don't shed she will prolly be my last. But I love squishy faced breeds- just don't want to own them.
My maltese is awesome- pit bull in a 5 lb body- got her from client that passed away and the daughters couldn't take her. Didn't think I would ever own a maltese but I love this dog and will for sure have another maltese.
I agree with the person about shih tzus, although it's not that they are mean, but they are quickly taking the place of poorly bred cockers in that everyone has one, they have infections in the eyes,ears, skin, smell like old sweat socks, and the owners do nothing about it-

With all that being said if I wasn't a pet stylist and had to actually pay someone to groom my dogs for me- I would have a Doberman and a Whippet


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

we have had dobermans before the standard, and we also have bostons which we we show in akc.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

dawns said:


> we have had dobermans before the standard, and we also have bostons which we we show in akc.


Oooh, I would LOVE to see pics of your bostons


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

The only dog besides a spoo that I have said that I want sometime before I die is a mastiff. I just love how huge they are, don't really know why. I don't think that I will ever be without a couple of spoos though. I don't really see myself having another mini, I like the spoo temperment better. They are perfect fit for us, and I think that it would be really hard to have a dog that sheds again. Yep, I'm spoiled.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> on my doberman forum we joke at times that poodles are "dobermans in drag".


Haha! I have to tell my Dobie friends!

I have allergies, so I'm limited, but I may branch out to PWDs and/or Spanish Water Dogs in the future. Both breeds seem a lot like poodles in temperament and mannerisms, and I really enjoy watching my spoo play with these breeds. I prefer the aesthetics of the spoo, but it might be fun to have a different breed around the house.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Was travelling memory lane earlier today, and have now fallen in love with cocker spaniels. My grandma's old neighbour had the coolest cocker named Molson. When we would visit, Molson would always come for visits and would play with me and let me pet him for HOURS. 

I want a cocker spaniel just like him.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I love the spoos for a big dog. I think Liberty has made me a spoo addict. I just gotta have one. As for small dogs, I'm not sure. I wish I could get a spoo personality in a mini body. I've also thought about chinese crested powderpuffs, and cavalier king charles. I'd have one if they didn't shed and didn't have so many health problems. So I'll probably aim for a mini or more of a moyen.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I told my husband the poodle forum is discussing what kinds of dogs they would like to have and he said more poodles. I said they had other breeds in mind and he said "traitors". Lol. As far as he is concerned it is all poodles all the time. We have had other breeds over the years but is totally smitten with poodles.

I would like to have another cocker if I could find a healthy one. My fifteen year old boy passed away a few months ago. He was the most loyal devoted dog I have ever had. Pomeranians also interest me. All three sizes of poodle would be neat to have, but maybe not at the same time.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Spoos are it for me. When standards are more than I can handle, I plan to get a mini poodle. But if I had to choose another breed it would either be:

Chinese Crested
Cavalier King Charles
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

There are many great breeds I could see myself with but poodles are it for me.

If I were to ever own another breed 10-15 years from now it would be a miniature poodle, a yorkie or a chihuahua.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Poodles all the way for me. But if I HAD to choose another breed, I'd be wanting smart, athletic, happy, smart, non-shedding, drive without insanity, and did I say smart? 

I love Dobies, and would have one again. My sister has a nine-month old Pyrenean Shepherd, which I'd never heard of, and he is a GREAT little dog. Good small/medium size, pretty much non-shedding, and a really happy dog. I wish I could have a Golden again, but I lived for too long with all that hair, and not sure I could go back. Vacuuming every day is too much work! 

Not sure I could deal with a terrier brain, and I like walking with a dog off lead too much to be comfortable with a sighthound (or any hound, for that matter).

But it's an academic question really. Has to be a poodle.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

JE-UK said:


> *Not sure I could deal with a terrier brain, and I like walking with a dog off lead too much to be comfortable with a sighthound (or any hound, for that matter)*.


This is exactly my predicament. I LOVE terriers, but their "make me" attitude kind of turns me off. The whippet I've met a few times is great off leash, but I don't know if I'd ever be comfortable taking the chance myself. 

I am really liking Cocker Spaniels more and more. I love the spaniel attitude and temperament. Affectionate, sporty and biddable.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll always have a pit bull in my life. I love how intelligent they are, how people focused they and the minimal shedding. If I could get the right Catahoula, i would have another one but Dix set the bar really high.
I want some type of Mastiff or a Newfie one day.
For my service dog, however, I'm going to stick with Spoos.


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

I have always liked the Giant Schnauzer. I think they are such a cool and unique breed!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

We'll always have at least one, preferably two, Chows in the house in addition to a Poodle or two


----------



## southwind (Dec 11, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Poodles all the way for me. But if I HAD to choose another breed, I'd be wanting smart, athletic, happy, smart, non-shedding, drive without insanity, and did I say smart?


You just described my Havanese :act-up:.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Spoos are it for me. When standards are more than I can handle, I plan to get a mini poodle.
> 
> Agree with you spoospirit, poodles are it for me. Mini poo when I can't handle a spoo._


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot something on my list!! 
I ADORE Brittanys! They are one of my favorites, but I rarely see them, so I kind of forgot about them on my list of "favorite dogs". Oops! I fell in love all over again when I met one at the DP today... Ahhh they are SO amazing! Another breed I plan to own


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

pitbulls are my number 1 and i will prob always one! but atm my dog i have had a hankering for is a cream female french bulldog that is my goal dog, one day i WILL own one!!!!


----------



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

Giant Schnauzers are the best dogs in the world..after the poodle.:aetsch:


----------

